# Army Slip-ons



## McLovin (3 Jul 2008)

I was wondering which (or if any at all) Army trades wear the "CANADA" slip-ons with their DEU shirts, as opposed to regimental or branch ones? Thanks.


----------



## medaid (3 Jul 2008)

They ALL come with Canada on them. Regimental/Branch kitshops often sell either tabs or entire slip ons with branch or regiment titles on there. Members may chose to purchase it themselves.


----------



## Neill McKay (3 Jul 2008)

McLovin said:
			
		

> I was wondering which (or if any at all) Army trades wear the "CANADA" slip-ons with their DEU shirts, as opposed to regimental or branch ones? Thanks.



None, based on my read of the dress regs.  The issue comes up in a couple of places (mostly to explain whether one wears branch, regiment, or unit titles), but the key bit is found in Chapter 3, Section 4, para 2. c.:

"Shoulder Titles. Army personnel below the rank of colonel (less those holding a Royal or honorary appointment – see sub-sub-paragraph 2.a.(2)) wear shoulder titles on either a branch, regimental, or unit basis, depending on their force component, unit, or uniform."

(2.a.(2) is about which army colonels will wear the generic colonel cap badge, and which ones will wear branch or regimental ones.)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Jul 2008)

Much like Regimental buttons, shoulder titles, and collar dogs.  But, no one I ever knew that had unit loyalty had issues with the 20 odd bucks it cost.  We were proud to be able to wear them.

Parva Sub Ingenti


----------



## medaid (3 Jul 2008)

I wore branch titles on mine until my transfer. I will wear it once again when I get back to te green machine.


----------



## greenjacket (5 Jul 2008)

most people in my regiment haven't been issused them either way


----------

